# Wahl zu DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2020 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (30 Dez. 2019)

Wahl von Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe 1 besteht aus 18 Darstellerinnen, Gruppe 2 aus 17 Darstellerinen. Aus Gruppe 1 kommen die 8 bestplatzierten und aus Gruppe 2 die 7 bestpaltzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2020 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 7 Darstellerinnen aus „In aller Freundschaft - Die jungen Ärzte“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus GZSZ, , je 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, , je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zahlt“ und "Sturm der Liebe", 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Herz über Kopf“ und „Dahoam is dahoam“, 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“ und eine Darstellerin aus „Schloss Einstein“.
Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1985 und jünger.
Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Alexandra Fonsatti (Chiara Nadolny), Alles was zählt
Amrei Haardt (Nathalie Reichenbach), Alles was zählt
Annabella Zetsch (Brenda Schubert), GZSZ
Anne Menden (Emily Wiedmann), GZSZ
Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns
Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is dadoam
Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt
Chryssanti Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ
Clara Apel (Pia Richter), Rote Rosen
Elisa Agbaglah (Dr. Emma Jahn), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Elisa Ueberschaer (Wiebke Schiller) Schloss Einstein
Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ
Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Sturm der Liebe
Isabelle Geiss (Nika Färber), Unter uns
Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Jennifer Siemann (Lucy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe
Jenny Löffler (Annabelle Sullivan), Sturm der Liebe
Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2:

Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt
Juliane Fisch (Elly Winter), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Katharina Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Amelie Fährmann), Rote Rosen
Léa Wegmann (Franziska Krummbiegel), Sturm der Liebe
Milena Straube (Rebecca Krieger), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Mira Mazumdar (Josy Drechsler), Dahoam is dahoam
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Olivia Marei (Toni Ahrens), GZSZ
Paula Schramm (Annika Rösler), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
Paulina Hobratschk (Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe
Sarah Buchholzer (Marie Bender), Herz über Kopf
Sarah Mangione (Sonja Richter), Herz über Kopf
Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns
Sophie Reiml (Sarah Brandl), Dahoam is dahoam
Tanja Tischewitsch (Gina Bartel), Herz über Kopf
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ

Hier sind die Kandidatinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Alexandra Fonsatti (Chiara Nadolny), Alles was zählt






Amrei Haardt (Nathalie Reichenbach), Alles was zählt





Annabella Zetsch (Brenda Schubert), GZSZ





Anne Menden (Emily Wiedmann), GZSZ





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns





Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is dadoam





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Chryssanti Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ





Clara Apel (Pia Richter), Rote Rosen





Elisa Agbaglah (Dr. Emma Jahn), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte





Elisa Ueberschär (Wiebke Schiller) Schloss Einstein





Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ





Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Sturm der Liebe





Isabelle Geiss (Nika Färber), Unter uns





Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte





Jennifer Siemann (Lucy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe





Jenny Löffler (Annabelle Sullivan), Sturm der Liebe





Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2019)

Hallo Freunde,

Iris-Mareike Steen hat 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018 und 2019, also fünfmal in Folge, den Titel

Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres

hier bei Celebboard gewonnen. Sie ist damit absolute Rekorsiegerin, seitdem es diese Abstimmung gibt.

Ich habe mich daher entschlossen, Sie im Jahr 2020 bei dieser Abstimmung pausieren zu lassen. Sollte Sie Ende 2020 noch in einer deutschen Soap zu sehen sein, wird sie ab 2021 wieder an der Abstimmung teilnehmen.

Paulina Hobratschk wurde kurzfristig aus der Gruppe 2 herausgenommen, da sie im Dezember 2019 die Soap verlassen hat.

Ich bitte um Euer Verständnis.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Rammsteiner (30 Dez. 2019)

Gamze Senol - ist doch klar !:thumbup:


----------

